# Tolkien. The  Lord of the Rings.



## Mindful (Oct 18, 2016)

Upon the hearth the fire is red,
Beneath the roof there is a bed;
But not yet weary are our feet,
Still round the corner we may meet
A sudden tree or standing stone
That none have seen but we alone.

Tree and flower and leaf and grass,
Let them pass! Let them pass!
Hill and water under sky,
Pass them by! Pass them by!

Still round the corner there may wait
A new road or a secret gate,
And though we pass them by today,
Tomorrow we may come this way
And take the hidden paths that run
Towards the Moon or to the Sun.

Apple, thorn, and nut and sloe,
Let them go! Let them go!
Sand and stone and pool and dell,
Fare you well! Fare you well!

Home is behind, the world ahead,
And there are many paths to tread
Through shadows to the edge of night,
Until the stars are all alight.
Then world behind and home ahead,
We'll wander back to home and bed.

Mist and twilight, cloud and shade,
Away shall fade! Away shall fade!
Fire and lamp, and meat and bread,
And then to bed! And then to bed!

J.R.R. Tolkien. The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


>




(Where is the groan button)


----------



## Mindful (Oct 18, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



He meant to be deep and meaningful.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 18, 2016)

Mindful said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


He was, seriously telling a tale....


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 18, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It was rather, despotic..


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 18, 2016)

Just when Bilbo Baggins had his moment of fear,  his pipe helped him regain courage..


----------



## Mindful (Oct 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Just when Bilbo Baggins had his moment of fear,  his pipe helped him regain courage..



When was that then?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 18, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Just when Bilbo Baggins had his moment of fear,  his pipe helped him regain courage..
> ...


Never, but I never carried around the 1000 page book in junior high to impress folks, and look like a dork...


----------



## Mindful (Oct 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



After reading that book, nothing else will compare. I'm getting ready for a re-read.

Silly me, thinking I might find someone on this site with a similar appreciation for Tolkien's enchanting prose.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 21, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I've read it at least five times.  Tolkein is able to weave a tale that's exciting, imaginative and works in all the good parts and bad parts of being human.   I absolutely adored it and would willingly read it more five more times, except I lent out all but Return of the King to friends and never got them back.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm about ready for  a re-read. But the three in one stories book I read was borrowed, and I need to get hold of another one.


----------

